# Exhaust for 06 sentra 1.8S



## mmunsee (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello guys,

I want to put exhaust on my sentra, i want it nice and deep, anyone have any suggestions on a brand that sounds good.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

you don't really have many options. my reccomendation is the hks catback for the 2.0. fits your car and is the hottest exhaust ever


----------



## mmunsee (Nov 4, 2006)

ok thank you.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

I know I'm late, but I agree with b15chik. I've got an HKS Sport on my 04 1.8S, had it for about 6 months now. Has a very nice, sporty sound, none of that raspy, weed-wacker crap, even when it's opened up.


----------



## mmunsee (Nov 4, 2006)

sweet, thanks guys. whats the average cost for the full set-up?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

dmroberson said:


> I know I'm late, but I agree with b15chik. I've got an HKS Sport on my 04 1.8S, had it for about 6 months now. Has a very nice, sporty sound, none of that raspy, weed-wacker crap, even when it's opened up.


haha you know what's so funny. both of us always post the same thing in every thread about the 1.8 exhust 

you can get it extremely cheap on ebay. and www.importrp.com carries them too. it's not on their site, you have to call. but they have given out quotes as low as 350 bucks with shipping


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

b15chik said:


> haha you know what's so funny. both of us always post the same thing in every thread about the 1.8 exhust


Now that you mention it, we do, don't we?  Didn't even notice that. lol.


----------



## DOHC_Holiday (Aug 24, 2006)

I just put a stock Spec V exhaust on my GXE and it sounds great; an aggressive growl, but not buzzy. And even with the mods performed at a muffler shop, it was still only 50% of the cost of an HKS.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah, but you still have a stock exhaust, lol


----------



## DOHC_Holiday (Aug 24, 2006)

b15chik said:


> yeah, but you still have a stock exhaust, lol


That might actually _help _ me in SCCA classification.


----------

